

The Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution - tokenadult
http://richarddawkins.net/thegreatestshowonearth

======
amichail
If you believe that religions are man-made (irrespective of whether you
believe God exists), then, ironically, the greatest opposition to natural
evolution comes from memetic evolution.

~~~
martythemaniak
He did write about this in The God Delusion briefly - how religions might have
started, why they propagate so easily etc.

------
drenei
I like Dawkins. I find his voiced thoughts intelligent, interesting and
precise.

Most importantly, it sounds like this book will provide a good summation of
Evolution. Well thought out books that summarize an area of knowledge make it
easier for me to create/solidify my own framework within that area. Which it
turn makes it easier to branch further out without getting completely
overwhelmed (a little bit is fine!)

I'm definitely looking forward to this. Hopefully I'll be done with his "The
Selfish Gene" by the point this comes out.

------
stevejohnson
I would have thought that there are already books that cover the same ground
as this one does. Could anyone link me to some examples, or perhaps tell me
why this new book is necessary?

~~~
tokenadult
The author of one earlier book, Why Evolution Is True, writes a favorable
blurb for Dawkins's book (at the posted link). That's gracious of him to
praise a competing book. I think the rationale for this new book is that
Dawkins is second to none as a story-teller about any subject he writes about.

(Edited for spelling correction mentioned in reply below. Thanks.)

Further edit to add a link answering the question in the parent of my post:

Most of the data showing that evolution is a fact can be found at the
TalkOrigins Archive.

<http://www.talkorigins.org/>

Not a book, but all the facts you could ask for and some very fine writing in
parts.

~~~
drenei
Dawson = Dawkins, right?

